# Falsches Selbstverständnis



## Ascanius (14. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde es wirklich schade das von vielen diese wirklich wichtige Dienstleistung als Selbstverständlichkeit angesehen wird. VZ is meiner Meinung nach wirklich der am teursten zu skillende Beruf überhaupt. Wenn man dann endlich nen Fullskill hat, darf man noch wie nen bekloppter rumfarmen um an vernünftige Vorlagen zu kommen.

Für diese Arbeit und Investitionen sollte man doch einiger Maßen anständig entlohnt werden, bzw. eine gewisse Aufwandsentschädigung bekommen.

Da brach ich mir nicht anhören zu lassen es wäre dreist soviel TG und Dienstleistungsentgelt zu nehmen.

Das nächste Problem ist das genau die Leute die keinen Penny zahlen wollen die Vorlagen für utopische Preise ins ah setzten und auch noch los werden.

So musst ich mal los werden viel Spaß beim flamen...


----------



## spectrumizer (14. Oktober 2008)

Problem ist halt, dass gefühlt jeder dritte VZ ist. Dass da Dumpingangebote erwartet werden, ist da leider ein Folgeeffekt. Bei zuviel Angebot sinkt eben die Nachfrage.

Ergo lass es, mit VZ Geld verdienen zu wollen. Nutz VZ für dich und deine Twinks (2. Acc ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und werde glücklich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ollimua (15. Oktober 2008)

Ich lass den Kunden immer frei mir was zu geben. Bekomm meist zwischen 5 und 20 Gold und kann relativ gut damit leben.


----------



## BlizzLord (29. Oktober 2008)

Es geht darum das man alleine für die Mats schon je nach Enchant 100-600g ausgibt und danach hab ich kb mehr irgendwem Trinkgold zu geben >.<


----------



## Ollimua (30. Oktober 2008)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Es geht darum das man alleine für die Mats schon je nach Enchant 100-600g ausgibt und danach hab ich kb mehr irgendwem Trinkgold zu geben >.<



Aber grad bei solch Teuren VZ's machen die 5-20TG auch nichts mehr aus.


----------



## Xergart (31. Oktober 2008)

um seine twinks zu vz braucht man ja keinen 2. acc mehr,einfach son stück papier vom malen nehmen,vz draufklatschen und an twink schicken und gut is^^, so kann mann auch wunderbar skillen und die vz nachher im ah verkaufen


----------



## Dark Guardian (2. November 2008)

VZ ist mit Abstand sehr teuer. VZ ist aber auch der mächtigste Beruf und wird am meisten "gebraucht".

Dumpingpreise kommen eher daher das einer sagt "mache dies und das für 50g", kommt ein anderer und sagt "ich machs dir für 5g". 

An letzteres gewöhnen sich die Leute und essig ist es mit "angemessenen" Preisen.

Die Mats für den Beruf stellen Verzaubrer zwar selber her, aber zu wlechem Preis? Alles was grün/blau ist und nicht gebraucht wird muss entzaubert werden wohin andere das Zeug im AH verticken, was andere VZ mit zu viel Gold wieder kaufen... etc.

Da ist echt der Wurm drin.


----------



## Ciquo (3. November 2008)

also ich hab das gefühl, dass es sich gebessert hat. wenn ich zwecks skillen im handelschannel anbiete gegen mats zu verzaubern bekomme ich meistens auch noch das ein oder andere gold.
wenn ich aber keine skillpunkte mehr für eine verzauberung bekomme und die leute sich weigern mir ein angemessenes trinkgeld ( um und bei 5g ) zu geben dann habe ich auch kein problem damit den leuten ihre mats wiederzugeben und wegzuschicken. sollen sie sich doch jemanden suchen der noch ein skillpunkt rausschlagen kann oder so doof ist und es ohne tg und punkt macht!

mfg

Ciquo


----------



## Primus Pilus (4. November 2008)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Es geht darum das man alleine für die Mats schon je nach Enchant 100-600g ausgibt und danach hab ich kb mehr irgendwem Trinkgold zu geben >.<



Find ich ja mehr als geizig, ich hab mit meinem 70er Deff-Tank den Verzauberern immer mindestens 5 Gold TG gegeben, wenn nicht mehr. Im echten Leben schneidert dir auch keine Maßschneider den Anzug aus Mitleid umsonst, auch wenn dich (von dir selbst beigestellte) Samt und Seide schon 1000 EURO gekostet haben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Ollimua schrieb:


> Aber grad bei solch Teuren VZ's machen die 5-20TG auch nichts mehr aus.



Richtig.

Grüße
Primus Pilus


----------



## Nexilein (5. November 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Nutz VZ für dich und deine Twinks (2. Acc ftw
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Durch die Waffen- und Rüstungspergamente kann man die Verzauberungen ja mitlerweile an jeden Twink weitergeben ohne einen 2. Account zu haben.
Imho eine der Top Änderungen im Craftingbereich die WotLK bringt.


----------



## Dark Guardian (5. November 2008)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Durch die Waffen- und Rüstungspergamente kann man die Verzauberungen ja mitlerweile an jeden Twink weitergeben ohne einen 2. Account zu haben.
> Imho eine der Top Änderungen im Craftingbereich die WotLK bringt.



Abgesehen davon das die VZ ihre Verzauberungen nun zu "ihrem Preis" im AH anbringen können.

Eine sehr wichtige Änderung was dir Preispolitik angeht.


----------



## realten (12. November 2008)

Falsches Selbstverständnis...tja hm. 

Meins ist folgendes: ich hab verz. auf 375 gebracht, weil ich da einfach Bock drauf hatte und nicht im Hinblick auf irgendwelche Einnahmen. Weil es Spass macht etwas zu können, und weil es nach meiner Ansicht zu einem vollwertigen char irgendwie dazugehört einen Beruf zu haben.

Muß man denn alles und jeden Scheiß nur noch aus der Gold-Perspektive sehen ? Was ist DAS eigentlich für ein Selbst- / Spielverständnis ?Gold ham wir doch wirklich alle genug und was juckts mich denn ob ich jemandem noch 30 oder nur 5 aus der Tasche leiern kann.

Wenn jemand nett fragt und / oder schon länger sucht im chat ohne dass sich jemand meldet dann mach ich ihm seine Verzauberung von mir aus auch umsonst wenn ich Zeit habe. Fürn Mausklick braucht mich niemand bezahlen. Und für Schwachköpfe mit ihren eloquenten Nachfragen ala "nen vz on ???" im 3-Sekunden Takt würde ich niemals einen Finger rühren, auch nicht wenn sie 50 oder 100 bieten.


----------



## le-chuck (12. November 2008)

Also ich kann mich auf meinem -unterbevölkertem- Realm nicht wirklich beschweren. Konnte in den Wochen nach 3.0 soviel Gold machen, wie noch nie. 

400g/h waren keine Seltenheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atrion (23. November 2008)

Ich skille momentan auch Verzauberkunst hoch, habe heute angefangen und bin bei 150 ca. Hatte vorher Inschriftenkunde auf 168 aber habe es verlernt, da mir der Beruf keinen Spaß macht. 

Ich skille es eigentlich auch nur aus dem Grund hoch, dass ich mir meine eigenen Sachen verzaubern kann, daran gedacht, damit Gold zu verdienen hab ich wirklich noch nicht. Ein Grund ist vielleicht auch, dass ich und 4-5 andere eine eingespielte Gruppe sind und in dieser Gruppe haben wir halt noch keinen Verzauberer.


----------



## Delhoven (25. November 2008)

Also aus gewohnheit verdiene ich mit ENTZAUBERN, bedeutend mehr als mit verzaubern. Sprich mats verkloppen, geht Strath farmen. Da gibbet Ewige Essenzen.

10er Stack für 90g ins AH und gut ists 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

